# Blck Vapour - TFA Flavour Thread



## Richio (26/5/16)

*Items below are in stock:*
Acai Concentrate (TFA)
Acetyl Pyrazine Concentrate (TFA)
Almond Amaretto Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Apple Candy Concentrate** (TFA)
Apple Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Apple Pie Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Apricot Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Banana Cream Concentrate (TFA)
Banana Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Banana Nut Bread Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Banana Ripe Concentrate** (TFA)
Bananas Foster Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA)
Berry Cereal / Crunch Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Bittersweet chocolate Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
*Blackberry Concentrate (TFA) NEW
Black Tea Deluxe Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Black Cherry Flavor concentrate TFA
Black Currant Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Black Honey Concentrate (TFA)
Blueberry (Extra) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Blueberry Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Blueberry Wild Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Bourbon Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Boysenberry Deluxe Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Brandy Concentrate** (TFA)
Brown Sugar (TFA)
Bubble Gum Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Bubblegum Fruity Concentrate** (TFA)
Butter Concentrate (TFA)
Butterscotch Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cantaloupe Concentrate (TFA)
Cappuccino Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Caramel Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Caramel Original Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Caramel Cappuccino Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Champagne Type Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Concentrate (TFA)
Cheesecake Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cherry Blossom Concentrate (TFA)
Chocolate Coconut Almond Candy Bar Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Chocolate Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cinnamon Concentrate** (TFA)
Cinnamon Danish Concentrate (TFA)
Cinnamon Red Hot Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cinnamon Spice Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie Concentrate (TFA)
Citrus Punch Concentrate** (TFA)
Clove Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cocoa Rounds Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Coconut Candy Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA)
Coconut Extra Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Coconut Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Coffee Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cola Cherry Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cola Syrup Concentrate** (TFA)
Cotton Candy (Circus) Concentrate (TFA)
Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA)
Cream Soda Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Creme De Menthe ll Concentrate (TFA)
Crunchy / captain Cereal Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Cubano Type Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Dairy / Milk Concentrate (TFA)
DK Tobacco Base Concentrate** (TFA)
DK Tobacco II Concentrate (TFA)
Double Chocolate (Clear) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Dr. Pop Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Dragon Fruit Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Dulce De Leche Caramel Concentrate (TFA)
Dulce De Leche Concentrate** (TFA)
Energy Drink Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
English Toffee Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Espresso Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
French Vanilla Creme Concentrate (TFA)
French Vanilla Deluxe Concentrate (TFA)
French Vanilla Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Frosted Donut Concentrate (TFA)
Frosted Donut Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA)
Fruit Circles Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Fruit Circles with Milk Concentrate (TFA)
Fudge Brownie Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Ginger Ale Concentrate** (TFA)
Gingerbread Concentrate** (TFA)
Graham Cracker (Clear) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Grape Candy Flavor Concentrate** (TFA)
Grape Juice Concentrate** (TFA)
Greek Yogurt Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Green Tea Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Green Apple Concentrate (TFA)
Guava Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Gummy Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Hazelnut Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Hazelnut Praline Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Holiday Spice Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Honey Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
*Honey Suckle Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Honeydew Concentrate** (TFA)
Honeydew ll Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Horchata Concentrate** (TFA)
Horchata Smooth Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
HPNO ll Concentrate (TFA)
Irish Cream Concentrate** (TFA)
Jackfruit Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Jamaican Rum Concentrate** (TFA)
Kalua and Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Kentucky Bourbon Concentrate** (TFA)
Kiwi (Double) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Koolada Concentrate (TFA)
Lemon Lime II Concentrate (TFA)
Lemonade Cookie Concentrate (TFA)
Lucky Leprechaun Cereal Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Lychee Concentrate (TFA)
Malted Milk (Conc) Concentrate (TFA)
Mango Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Maple Syrup Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Maraschino Cherry (PG) Concentrate (TFA)
Marshmallow Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Menthol Liquid (PG) Concentrate (TFA)
Meringue Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Mild Black / Cigarillo Concentrate (TFA)
Milk Chocolate Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Milk Flavor Concentrate DX (TFA)
Mint Candy Concentrate (TFA)
Mocha Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Mojito Havana Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Musk Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Nectarine Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Oatmeal Cookie Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Orange Cream Bar Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Orange Cream Concentrate** (TFA)
Orange Mandarin Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pancake Concentrate (TFA)
Papaya Concentrate (TFA)
Passion Fruit Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Peach (Juicy) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Peach Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Peanut Butter Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pear Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pear Concentrate (TFA)
Pecan Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Peppermint Concentrate** (TFA)
Peppermint II Concentrate (TFA)
Philippine Mango Concentrate (TFA)
Pie Crust Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pina Colada Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pineapple (juicy) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pineapple Concentrate** (TFA)
Pistachio Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Plum Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pomegranate Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Popcorn Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Pumpkin Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Rainbow Drops (NF) Concentrate (TFA)
Rainbow Sherbet Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Raisin Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Raspberry (Sweet) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Raspberry Concentrate** (TFA)
Red Licorice Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Red Velvet Cake Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Red Velvet Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA)
Rice Crunchies Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Root Beer Concentrate NF (TFA)
Rose Candy Concentrate (TFA)
RY4 Double Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
RY4 Type Concentrate** (TFA)
Silly Rabbit Cereal Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Slim Mint Cookie Concentrate (TFA)
Smooth Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Sour Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Strawberries and Cream Concentrate (TFA)
Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Swedish Gummy Concentrate (TFA)
Sweet and Tart Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Sweet Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Sweet Cereal Flakes Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Sweet Tea Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Sweetener Concentrate (TFA)
*Tart Green Apple Concentrate (TFA) NEW*
Toasted Marshmallow Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Tobacco Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Turkish (Tobacco) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Vanilla Bean Gelato Concentrate (TFA)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Vanilla Bourbon Concentrate** (TFA)
Vanilla Cupcake Concentrate (TFA)
Vanilla Custard Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Vanillin 10 Concentrate (TFA)
Violet Candy Concentrate** (TFA)
Waffle (Belgian) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Watermelon Candy Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Watermelon Concentrate (TFA)
Western Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Whipped Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
White Chocolate Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Wintergreen Concentrate (TFA)

_Items marked with a ** are shipped via hazmat shipping._

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (22/6/16)

*New Flavours have been added to our range and plenty more have been restocked. 

Also look out for our 50 ml bottles on the popular TFA Flavours.*

Apple Candy Concentrate (TFA) - NEW
Papaya Concentrate (TFA) - NEW
Pear Concentrate (TFA) - NEW
RY4 Type Concentrate (TFA) - NEW
Swedish Gummy Concentrate (TFA) - NEW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (22/6/16)

Just in time for payday, thanks @Richio


----------



## Richio (16/8/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our TFA range.*

Root Beer (TFA)
Creme De Menthe II (TFA)
HPNO II (TFA)
Cantaloupe (TFA)
Orange Cream Bar (TFA)
Blueberry Extra (TFA)

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (2/9/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our TFA range.*

Rose Candy (TFA)
Cotton Candy Circus (TFA)
Dairy Milk (TFA)
Dulce Leche Caramel (TFA)
*
Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (19/10/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our TFA range*

Toasted Marshmallow (TFA)
Watermelon (TFA)
Green Apple (TFA)

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (28/11/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our TFA range*

Philippine Mango (TFA)
French Vanilla Creme (TFA)
Butter (TFA)

*Enjoy!!!

Click here*


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

OP Updated


----------

